# Weekly Stupid Question - What Strimmer?



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

The electric strimmer I have uses a roll of plastic line which it is supposed to 'auto feed' for strimming when it breaks - After a few years of doing so it has decided to not do so and is basically phuqed

I have a fairly small front & rear garden but need a strimmer (bad back rules out using shears) - What have you that works? - Cordless seems like a good idea (takes about 10mins total to strim at mo) - What about strimmers that use a plastic clip on blade? (heard that these break too easily?)

Any assistance greatly appreciated ... Paul

PS - I'm sure one of the shopping channels had a cordless stimmer on recently? (not QVC checked their site)


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Assuming that petrol strimmers are out, I wouldn't bother with a cordless TBH - they seem expensive for what they are. As an ex-landscaper the best strimmers I used were by Stihl, but I don't think that they make 'leccy ones. My advice would be to go with something from Bosch or Ryobi - they seem to have decent quality ranges and the Bosch stuff I used to use was always reliable.

Hope this helps!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Weekly Stupid Answer

Concrete & Gravel

Ex wasn't to impressed but I never had to thread that fiddly plastic in the strimmer again


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> Weekly Stupid Answer
> 
> Concrete & Gravel
> 
> Ex wasn't to impressed but I never had to thread that fiddly plastic in the strimmer again


Not that stupid an answer but concrete & gravel is a bit over my budget! Threading the line is the real pain here & I'm hoping there's an alternative or a line feed model that actually works









Paul

PS - Petrol would be overkill so not really an option


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i picked up a mcculoch petrol strimmer for my dad ,he used to use b&d electric strimmer that were rubbish .i think i paid Â£20 at auction and another 20 to have a service and it hasnt stopped since .

my dad has a wood burner and a massive garden and over the years have seen off loads of chainsaws and garden tools ,i would recomend stihl or mcculoch ,other than that dont spend alot of money on one as its not going to last if its electric so b&q own make seems quite good .

jason.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

If it's just for light edging and trimming, then a plastic bladed version may be OK, but TBH you'll get a better, neater finish with a line feed due to the speed that you need to get the blades spinning at to be effective. What make are you using at the moment?


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

blackandgolduk said:


> If it's just for light edging and trimming, then a plastic bladed version may be OK, but TBH you'll get a better, neater finish with a line feed due to the speed that you need to get the blades spinning at to be effective. What make are you using at the moment?


Its a Bosch electric & yes its just light edging along a fence / wall & some flower beds - Takes 10mins tops to do it

I don't mind a line feed is someone can recommend one that works!

Paul


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

What is a Strimmer :huh: I take it's not watch related


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

PhilM said:


> What is a Strimmer :huh: I take it's not watch related


There may be a Strimmer Watch but as we're in the Lifestyle & Entertainment Forum I'm talking about the garden variety 

Paul


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

jaslfc5 said:


> i picked up a mcculoch petrol strimmer for my dad ,he used to use b&d electric strimmer that were rubbish .i think i paid Â£20 at auction and another 20 to have a service and it hasnt stopped since .
> 
> my dad has a wood burner and a massive garden and over the years have seen off loads of chainsaws and garden tools ,i would recomend stihl or mcculoch ,other than that dont spend alot of money on one as its not going to last if its electric so b&q own make seems quite good .
> 
> jason.


I got a small 25cc Mcculoch off a car boot several years ago, for Â£25 and it has never missed a beat since. Far more easy than an electric. Just get a proper measuring jug for the 2 stroke mix.

Mike


----------

